# Kennt sich jemand mit Kolab Live aus



## Silvercreast (25. August 2005)

*Globales Adressbuch in Outlook 2003*

Hallo 
ich weiss net ob ich das Thema in den richtigen Bereich gestellt habe also bitte nicht sauer sein wenn es nicht so ist könntet ihr mir dann sagen wo der Bericht in sollte

Mein Problem ich habe ein kleines Netzwerk eingerichtet 3 Clients Win2K und ein Kolab live Server der das E-Mail geschehen verwalten soll. Auf den Clients läuft Outlook 2003 hab eine einwandfreie Verbindung zum Kolab und auch das Adressbuch über LDAP funktioniert.
Jetzt will ich es aber hinkriegen das ich ein Adressbuch einrichten kann in dem alle Kolab User drin sind und auch Leute von ausserhalb . Damit meine ich ein Adressbuch wo jeder der Kolab User noch zusätzliche User die kein Kolab Benutzerkonto haben anlegen kann. Im LDAP Adressbuch kann das ja leider nur der Serveradmin machen.  Aber bis jetzt hab ich da noch keine Lösung gefunden, weder in den Handbüchern oder im www.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruss Silver


----------

